# Deere 2755 ???



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy fellers. We are currently running a JD 1250 with FEL. We just bought some more land and we are looking to upsize to about 65 hp. We are looking at a 2755 with FEL. I has a turbo. Do all 2755 have turbos. I know on some 1650 the turbo is loud, Im hoping it will be on this tractor if we buy it. I love tht sound. Im also wondering what size of hay roller and mower this tractor will operate and how many plows will it pull. Also wondering how bad on fuel it is. Thanks


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

diesels with a turbo are easier on fuel. more air in the cylinder means a cleaner burn with less fuel.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

At 66 pto hp. I think you can run pretty much any hay roller you want. The engine makes 88 gross hp. The 2755 is a fine machine if you can find one in good shape that has been well cared for. I would love to find one. Rare birds. Figure about 4 - 5 gallons per hour. 5 under a good load. Depending upon the soil and how dry, I think this tractor can easily pull a 3 bottom and likely a 4 bottom plow under better conditions. Is it a cab tractor? 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way from one fellow Tennessean to another! :friends: Where bouts you hailin' from. I am over near Savannah.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

i know fuel usage will stink compared to our little 1250. Its a real cheap running tractor. But we found a real nice 2755 for $16,500. It seems to be a good clean dry machine. Im just north of Cookeville. Good to see some neighbors on here! By the way we are planning to trade the 1250 in. What is an estimate of what they will give us on trade in. Its a real nice looking tractor. Mechanicle wise ill say its 7 out of 10. i know its hard to say but whats yalls opinion. Im guessing 8000


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

also the deere dealership we are shopping at says the 2755 is 75 at the pto. is it 65 or 75? im a little confused there because tractordata says 66 at pto. Also wandered, will a turbo 2755 use more fuel than a non turbo 2550?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tractor Tips says 77.76

http://www.tractortips.com/specs.aspx

Check Tractor House to get a feel for asking price for your 1250

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=CC72F5209FF746E19A80AF2554512727

$16500 sound pretty cheap for a 2755. Is it 2 or 4WD? Cab or open station? How many hours? Tires? FEL?


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

2wd, tires look to be about 90% left, canopy, loader uses the side outlets so all 4 rear outlets are open for a roller or whatever, has the 175 loader on it. Nice little tractor. Not sure on the ours but its clean and dry as far as leaks go.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

and also whats the difference between open and closed hydralics?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *and also whats the difference between open and closed hydralics? *


Open center systems cost much less to build and maintain, primarily because the typical fixed displacement pump is a gear pump that is less complicated to machine, easier to rebuild, and much more tolerant of fluid quality and particle contamination than variable displacement piston pumps in closed center systems.

But gear (and all other fixed displacement) pumps require that the fluid have a path to flow through all the time since the pump produces a fixed volume of flow per revolution and will be damaged if the fluid is completely blocked. Thus the name "open center", which refers to the open passage (gallery, core) through a valve when the spool is centered that allows the pump flow to pass through the valve unimpeded. When the spool is shifted to direct fluid from the open center passage to a work port, the pump output flows out the work port to the cylinder or motor.

The main shortcoming of an open center system is that to direct the fluid to a motor or cylinder two things have to happen: 1. a path has to be opened from the open center gallery to the desired work port and thus out to the device, and 2. the open center gallery has to be blocked to force the fluid to flow into the work port against the resistance of the device (cylinder) rather than out the other end of the center gallery and back to the pump (via the reservoir).

A closed center valve, when in neutral, does not allow the hyd fluid to flow through it back to the reservoir... In a closed center system, fluid only flows when the valve is open, allowing fluid to flow to and from an actuator. When the valve returns to neutral, all flow stops and the system builds back up to "system pressure". Closed center systems typically have an accumulator to hold system pressure, and a variable displacement pump.

Most tractors have open systems...the high priced spread might have closed-systems available...


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

thats alot of info to take. but i just wandered because i think our 1250 is open and a 2755 is closed. will i notice the diffference during operation?

Also.... How does a hydralic implement work?? A hay roller for example. Does the fluid stay in the lines or does it all return to the tractor? 

I apologize for all the questions. But Ive finally found a place to ask. Thanks guys


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *thats alot of info to take. but i just wandered because i think our 1250 is open and a 2755 is closed. will i notice the diffference during operation?
> 
> Also.... How does a hydralic implement work?? A hay roller for example. Does the fluid stay in the lines or does it all return to the tractor?
> ...


Whether open or closed there will be hydraulic oil in the lines of the implement...

On the closed system...the pump will not need to operate, as much..., as on the open system

They will both will run when you push the valve, but on the open system, when the valve returns to neutral the pump will continue to pressurize the open center...

If you can hear the pump start and shut down on a closed center system...then you have ONE QUIET DIESEL TRACTOR...


----------

